# New From Bangkok, Thailand :)



## PaulCypert (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey yall,
Texas native but been living in Southeast Asia for the last 6+ years. Recently started going to a range here in Bangkok and am loving it. My friends are all mad that I discovered archery over here and am not hunting with them back home, but that's how it goes sometimes. I'll mostly be shooting paper and hopefully some 3D in the future when I get better (they actually have that here). 

Only problem is bows and arrows and stuff are a bit expensive. Not too bad, but still I wish I was buying things back home LOL. 

Paul


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Paul.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the site!


----------



## Random Child (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to AT. My brother and his family live in Bangkok as well. Nice to know there's a range in the area.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## PaulCypert (Jul 23, 2011)

Random Child contact me if they need help getting to it ever. It's not too far out of town and everyone there is super nice. Even if you can't speak Thai can be up and running there in no time.


----------

